# Try-All 108 erfahrungen



## trialnega (5. November 2006)

fährt jemand den Try-All 108?


----------



## C00L_MAN (5. November 2006)

ja, =)))
2,5 monaten
perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## florianwagner (5. November 2006)

ja seit ein paar wochen, bis jetzt top...


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (5. November 2006)

ich fahre den neuen Monty...und bin bis jetzt auch sehr zufrieden...ist ja vielleicht ne Alternative für den der nicht Geld wie Heu hat


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. November 2006)

hab den Try All seit 2 Monaten und bis vor kurzen (ca. 2wochen) war er auch noch perfekt aber dann hat er langsam mal angefangen zu knackn 

einmal oder zweimal am tag vllt. aber das reicht schon sich darüber aufzuregen...

hab ihn dann gestern mal gründlich geputz (Bremsenreiniger/WD40) dann hat er gestern nichmehr geknackt... naja hoffentlich bleibts dabei

MontyFreilauf ->Wie viel kostet der und kann man den shcon einzeln kaufen? (hab nämlich bei MontyFelix noch nix gesehn)


----------



## bikersemmel (19. November 2006)

Ich fahre den seit 2 Monaten. Heute ist er gebrochen. Hoffe dass es ein Montagsprodukt war. Mal sehen ob sich der Jan was davon annimmt. Denn 2 Monate hÃ¤tte auch ein ACS fÃ¼r 20â¬ gehalten.


----------



## Holschi1 (19. November 2006)

also ich hab meinen try all jetz auch schon ne weile und er fährt sich immer noch gut...kann mich nicht beschweren, dass er irgendwelche mucken gemacht hat...

bin rundrum zufrieden...


MFG: Holschi...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. November 2006)

tensile=brett


----------



## konrad (19. November 2006)

brett=?


----------



## KermitB4 (19. November 2006)

soll soviel heissen wie geil!

MFG


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (19. November 2006)

richtig. der kermit hat langsam den slang raus....
ja der tensile is echt gut. haltbar fein verzahnt rutscht net durhc (bis jetzt) und hört sich spitze an....

also tensile=brett.

brett=schöne frau=geil
tensile=geil
-> translation
tensile=brett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jem23 (20. November 2006)

brett wird im hannoveraner raum auch als begriff für eine bestimmte art techno verwandt: sone mischung aus altem krams a la hanomag und progressive trance, ziemlich geil wenn gut gelegt.. 

ontopic: is der eno trial jetz immer noch das mass der dinge oder wie??? 
weil ich hab mir den ma vor nem jahr odaso geleistet, bis heut nix dran gemacht und das teil leuft immer noch wie sau! schnarrt laut greift immer und hat bis heut noch keine 10 mal geknackt! 
hab ich etwa ne fehlinvestition gemacht?? weil eigentlich bin ich sehr zufrieden!

ok ich fahr auch nich soo viel muss man dabei sagen...


----------



## Monty98 (20. November 2006)

jem23 schrieb:


> brett wird im hannoveraner raum auch als begriff für eine bestimmte art techno verwandt: sone mischung aus altem krams a la hanomag und progressive trance, ziemlich geil wenn gut gelegt..
> 
> ontopic: is der eno trial jetz immer noch das mass der dinge oder wie???
> weil ich hab mir den ma vor nem jahr odaso geleistet, bis heut nix dran gemacht und das teil leuft immer noch wie sau! schnarrt laut greift immer und hat bis heut noch keine 10 mal geknackt!
> ...



mir gehts auch so....nur das es bei mir sogar der eno-normal is...geiles ding.
solang man einen eno lieb hat funktioniert er ohne probleme


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. November 2006)

jem23 schrieb:


> brett wird im hannoveraner raum auch als begriff für eine bestimmte art techno verwandt: sone mischung aus altem krams a la hanomag und progressive trance, ziemlich geil wenn gut gelegt..
> 
> ontopic: is der eno trial jetz immer noch das mass der dinge oder wie???
> weil ich hab mir den ma vor nem jahr odaso geleistet, bis heut nix dran gemacht und das teil leuft immer noch wie sau! schnarrt laut greift immer und hat bis heut noch keine 10 mal geknackt!
> ...



Lief bei mir auch 2 Jahre lang ohne Probs und würde immer noch laufen  
Hab ihn bloß zur Sicherheit gegen nen Try all ausgetauscht wobei der mir nicht so nen guten Eindruck macht.


----------



## konrad (21. November 2006)

jem23 schrieb:


> ontopic: is der eno trial jetz immer noch das mass der dinge oder wie???
> weil ich hab mir den ma vor nem jahr odaso geleistet, bis heut nix dran gemacht und das teil leuft immer noch wie sau! schnarrt laut greift immer und hat bis heut noch keine 10 mal geknackt!
> hab ich etwa ne fehlinvestition gemacht?? weil eigentlich bin ich sehr zufrieden!
> 
> ok ich fahr auch nich soo viel muss man dabei sagen...



2 jahre und noch nicht einmal durchgerutscht und noch heile?-Definitiv eine fehlinvestition! 
nein mann,der ENO ist maß aller dinge


----------



## jem23 (21. November 2006)

WORD!! seh ich auch so  
thx 4 feedback->jem


----------



## locdog (22. November 2006)

das der eno weniger einrastpkt hat als der try-all ist kein grund ihn nicht zu kaufen. im gegensatz zum try-all also ACS in wirklichkeit ist der eno leicht zu warten und ausgereift und erprobt, also warum mit was anderem riskieren (vom preis her abgesehen) ....ENO wahrscheinlich forever


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial-Jüngling (24. November 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen !!!
Mein Try All Freilauf ist heut angekommen, aber ich hab probleme mit der montage. Und zwar weiß ich nicht ob das freilaufritzel komplett auf den mitglieferten ring muss. bei mir ist nämlich noch ein kleiner spalt. außerdem schleift der freilauf am rahmen (hinten) was kann man dagegen machen? freilauf ist an der hinternabe)


----------



## florianwagner (24. November 2006)

mach mal n foto von dem eingebauten teil, dann sieht man ja gleich was wo schleift. 
den ring brauchst du normalerweise nicht, wenn der freilauf sich auf der montierten kurbel leicht bewegen lässt. der ist nur dazu da, wenn der evtl irgendwo hängt.


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (25. November 2006)

Hier Bilder von den scheifenden teilen. Wenn ich den ring nicht dran hätte, würde das reichen, damit nichts mehr schleift?


----------



## speedy_j (25. November 2006)

lass mal den ring weg und schau dann noch einmal. warum fährst du den freilauf nicht vorn an der kurbel? bekommst so ein besseres übersetzungsverhältniss und mehr bodenfreiheit.


----------



## konrad (25. November 2006)

weil er vielleicht net das geld für ne teure gewindekurbel hat->bike-gallery...

@trial-jüngchen:versuch doch mal ne dicke unterlegscheibe auf die nabenachse zu packen,damit kannst de auch noch ein paar mm rausholen.


----------



## speedy_j (25. November 2006)

so teuer sind die nun auch wieder nicht. man muss ja nicht gleich mit isis anfangen.

das mit der unterlegscheibe ist mit vorsicht zu genießen. mach es nur, wenn du den rahmen nicht allzuweit aufdrücken musst. alu reagiert auf solchen sachen wesentlich sensibler als stahl.


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (25. November 2006)

Jo !!!
Es funktioniert jetzt ohne den Unterlegring. 
Ja, hab wirklich kein geld für die teuren kurbeln mit schraubgewinde.

Danke Leute !!!


----------



## Katze (27. November 2006)

Hallo.
Ich habe den TryAll-Freilauf jetzt eine Woche drin. Ich bin 3 Tage gefahren und er hat jeden Tag 1 x geknackt (meine Kette ist nicht zu straff).
MfG


----------



## TiiiTime (28. Februar 2008)

Also ich fahr den TryAll 108.9 nun seit über einen Jahr und er hat noch nich einmal geknackt....! Von daher schon ne gute Investition denn wenn man sich überlegt das nen ACS so um die 20 Euro kostet und (bei mir) max. 2 Monate hällt dann wären das ja im Jahr 120 Euro


----------



## MortiZ (28. Februar 2008)

ich fahre den 108.9 seit ende der sommerferien letzten jahres und bin top zufrieden, bis jetzt noch keine mängel
schnurrt wie ein kätzchen! 

falls mängel auftreten, werde ich den eno mal ausprobieren, er scheint ja sehr gute eigenschaften zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (28. Februar 2008)

Hab den TryAll gebraucht gekauft (THX ins Forum)! Als ich ihn bekam lief er recht fett.. hab ihn dann mit reiniger entfettet und anschließend mit silikonöl geschmiert.. seither läuft er trotz exorbitanter kettenspannung wunderbar, hat noch nie geknackt..
Trial-Jüngling: fahr den ruhig hinten, das taugt und ist stressfrei.. außerdem haste effektiv mehr einrastpunkte..  bei 22/18 sind das 132 einrastpunkte..


----------



## luckygambler (1. März 2008)

mein monty von ende mai 07 hat auch noch keine mucken gemacht. hat mich nur 40â¬ gekostet das teil! die 72 einrastpunkte finde ich ok. bin davor acs gefahren.


----------

